# Tier 2 self assessment "Appendix 5"



## 8claytons (May 24, 2012)

Does anybody know about this detail in the Tier 2 General visa application process:

The official Tier 2 guidance document says this on page 6:

"20.The points-based calculator on our website shows whether you are likely to score enough points. The calculator is available at: www dot ukba dot homeoffice dot gov dot uk slash pointscalculator"

That's all it says. Nowhere in the document is there any reference to a form that needs to be included in the appendix.

But the web sites for several third party visa agents specifically reference another document which they say must be included in the application: "POINTS BASED SYSTEM APPENDIX 5 (MARCH 2011)". You can find this document by searching the UKBA site, but it is not mentioned anywhere in the Tier 2 Guidance notes.

I emailed WorldBridge about this and they (typically) didn't directly answer the question but referred me back to the Tier 2 Guidance notes:

_Please direct your attention to the link provided below..._[sorry, the server won't let me post the link but it's on the ukba site!]...
_On the upper right-hand side, you will see 'APPLICATION FORMS' and if you click either one of the links underneath it, on page 6 (on both links) you will see the self assessment portion._

Again, the links specified above make no mention of including any "Appendix" or special form. So -- either I'm OVERLOOKING something, or maybe the rules have changed (??).

In any case, is there any HARM in including this Appendix if it is not specifically detailed in the current instructions?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Did you use the calculator? From what I saw on the site, you copy and paste from the Guidance Notes to this:

UK Border Agency | Points-based calculator

You then follow the prompts, and when finished using the calculator, print it to add to your application and supporting documents.

I couldn't get into the actual calculator without signing in so I don't know for sure, but would not be at all surprised if it doesn't say that the calculator is the appendix you need to add to your hard copies.

I think-luckily if I'm wrong, someone will be along to correct me


----------

